# Good routes around Jackson TN?



## DoothaBartman (Mar 11, 2004)

Have recently moved from one end of county to another and looking for nearby routes to gradually get me back into riding, especially now that the wife has a real bike to ride along with me.

Have ridden a 42 miler that started at Union University before, that was nice, a little too much traffic. I rode out to Pinson Mounds and back from the Fairgrounds, that was better (less traffic). Hoping someone has an old map from either of these rides or others I haven't ridden.

Really looking for backroads, mostly flat, little or no traffic, NO DOGS around south part of Jackson or near places like Medon, Pinson, Henderson... anywhere in south Madison county or surrounding counties. Have a rack and can travel, actually want to because five mile radius around house is a traffic nightmare.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

*dunno about jackson, but*

you're an hour from bartlett (memphis suburb). come join us for some saturday/sunday rides. saturday 9 am 50+ miles 18-19 mph, sunday noon 42 miles 18-20 mph. drop me an email if interested.


----------

